# Rear Rack for Santa Cruz Chameleon



## Cyber.snow (Jun 11, 2017)

Just ordered a new bike, now it is time to think about a rear rack. I need one for the 29er version with max tire size of 2.5 inches. Not too worried about the fact that it has no braze one. Just need a sturdy rack that will allow me to slide some panniers on far enough back that I am not kicking them.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Topeak has a racks with adapters for a bike with no braze ons as well as 29ers: 
topeak.com/global/en/products/racks
Scroll down to the mountain bike racks.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

If you need a real rack then Old man mountain is your best bet.
Old Man Mountain specializes in Racks designed to work on all bikes.


----------



## trailnimal (Mar 1, 2004)

OMM are certainly sturdy well built racks, a little on the heavy side.
The skewers they supply for axle mount are not of the quality I expect....rather cheap.
Also, it is hard to figure out the right brackets to use.
The website does not have the needed info.


----------



## Cyber.snow (Jun 11, 2017)

I looked at OMM and was confused by their web site. I did ask a question, but no answer as of yet. Maybe a phone call? Not much help there and they really like their racks.


----------

